# Gambian pouched rat?



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys I live in Orlando florida, now whenever I ask anybody anything about a Gambian rat all they do is tell me how much trouble they are, how I don't have the space/time, how they carry very infectious disease to humans and how illegal they are. Well as off a couple years ago they are no longer illegal to breed or trade, only importing is illegal. Gambian rats carry no diseases that can transfer to humans. They few people who got monkey pox got it from their Prairie dogs who got it from a Gambian rat aka prairie dog not Gambian rat. So my question to you guys is has anybody ever had one? I'm very well read up on them and I'd very much like to acquire one. I'm just curious how much do they normally cost from a breeder? And does anybody know any breeders in the southeast region? Please no flaming me. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

No flaming... but I've heard similar stories about this being a large destructive wild rodent. Not saying that some might not make great pets for a few special people equipped to handle them. There was a lady that lived nearby that had 23 tigers, with the exception of a single unfortunate incident, I heard she made a great neighbor. Well until the town chased her out of state with torches in hand.

Before going too far in your quest, make sure you can deal with this animal if it goes anti-social and doesn't work out as a pet. Check your local zoo and see if they will take it if something goes wrong. I've donated animals to a zoo and they can be pretty picky about what they take even for free.

My experience with banned and cites listed animals is that they tend to fade into history quickly. Unlike zoos, private owners are ill equipped to keep healthy breading colonies of animals alive for too many generations without financial compensation. So you might try checking zoos for surplus, or you might try scrounging around for someone that still breeds them, not that I believe that there ever was a significant breeder industry or you might hit the fringe pet shops. There's one off the wall fringe pet shop in just about every state that carries baby gators, big cats, venomous reptiles, monkeys etc and specializes in manipulating their way through the piles of paperwork it takes to obtain permits, if the money is worth it. They may still have contacts or leads you are looking for.

I've bred cites listed and "extinct in the wild" tropical fish. It's not that they don't exist in the US and you are right if they were bred in captivity pre-ban they are usually legal. But they are hit or miss, one breeder seems to give up and another pops up until eventually the animal is only seen in photos. Domestic rats survive because for the most part there is a profitable trade in them, unfortunately in the US it's mainly for labs and reptile food, but it keeps the pet rat side business well supplied. And unlike the Gambian pouched home wreckers, domestic rats have been well..... domesticated over many generations.

Be careful what you wish for, you just might get it.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Final thought, if you are looking for a large destructive rodent consider the nutria rat. It's already a well established invasive species and I hear that in some southern states they come up to people and beg for treats. It's basically aquatic, but some people have apparently had real success keeping it as a pet. My daughter wants one, and she keeps reminding me that we live near a marsh where we can let it forage for it's own food. She's only 7 years old and even with all of the up sides, I still don't own one. And if you really want something that can trash your home fast consider the venerable ground hog. Some are supposed to get very friendly too. And when I was a kid, there was a fellow that kept a pet beaver. The world of large destructive rodents is wide, I'm sure you will find the perfect one for you.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Theres a fair few of these (and emmies which are a similar species) being kept as pets in the UK and they are becoming more popular. I looked into them a while back wondering if they were a longer lived version of our pet rats. In short they aren't however there are good and bad points with them.

Essentialy they are not a domesticated animal yet, because of this they can be very challenging as pets. This isn't to say there not rewarding, however it's clear that you need to do a lot of research before venturing into keeping them and not expect them to be well behaved or people orientated. In most cases they are more an observational pet rather than one you interact with closely. Also there can be significant issues in terms of poor behaviour, especially from pouchies that have not been raised properly and hand reared to some extent (which i'll be honest is not something i'm comfortable with, taking a baby from its mother before weaning just so its more tame).

They do sound like real characters though, much like many rattus rattus and wildies they will get attached to certain people, but may also get very aggressive towards others if they take a dislike. They are very destructive, but also need a lot of space to exercise as they are large animals. They are very intelligent so with time and perseverence training should be possible, however if you don't keep them intelectually stimulated they can become problems.

Because they are relatively new as pets there is very little data based info in terms of looking after them well. Currently it's all down to experience and trial and error. For instance feeding is very much down to guess work which can cause issues.

I would reccomend joining a pouchies forum to get more info. Theres a UK based one i was a member of when i was researching that i can send you the link too if you want.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

To add onto what Ratdaddy said even though they are not rodents you could get a opossum.
They are very mild tempered when raised from babies and they look like giant rats. After talking with a few wildlife rehabbers in my area I've been told that they are very sweet animals if raised right.
I've wanted one for a while now myself.
You'd likely have the best luck with a opossum if you want a wild rat like animal.

I've heard of the large pouched rats apparently they're being trained to sniff out bombs and such.
I'm not to familiar with their potential as pets though. I second joining a forum based on them if that is the species you have your heart set on.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

There are special people with special interests who have the time, interest finances and experience to keep special pets. I had a friend years ago that had a fetish for and collection of highly venomous vipers. He also had two young children. Now I wouldn't necessarily want my daughter to share our home with a cobra, but as I haven't seen his name in the newspapers I suppose he's managed it so far.

Still, most people with exotic pets wind up with unusual problems to resolve. You might have a heck of a time finding a vet to treat even simple issues with a pouched rat given how few will even see a normal one. Usually, there are good reasons why some pets are uncommon. That said, if your heck bent on doing a pouched rat, you are likely going to find one somehow. And if you do, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I like watching people's youtube videos that own gambian pouch rats.....that's all I have to say about that. lol


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

There was an assistant manager at a chain pet shop, she had a very trim build and was all of 4 feet tall. She would occasionally bring in her baby reticulated pythons who she claimed loved her. I'm guessing it was easier to smuggle snake food out of the store inside the snakes. It was also fun to watch her with her ever growing snakes... 

The staff and myself had a bet going on which snake would eventually eat the girl. Unfortunately the store closed so I never did find out.

I like exotic pet youtube vids too.


----------

